# Touched..



## lee (May 5, 2012)

Just saw an interesting video on youtube called "KONY 2012":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc&feature=g-all-f (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MnpzG5 ... re=g-all-f)

Just wanted to give a heads up. Hoping more people will be touched by this.

Recently saw the movie Machine Gun Preacher. I can really recommend it. I was deeply touched by it, knowing that it isnt just a movie, but a glimpse of the reality. Sure it´s hollywoods version, and I can understand peoples skepticism against a white man trying to save black kids in africa, but I honestly believe Sam Childers is a good man.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1586752/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Childers

/Johnny


----------



## choc0thrax (May 5, 2012)

Yeah... you're a bit late to this whole Kony thing...

Not to be an ass... but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpuB11d0Gog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmUs0jh3264


----------



## Ed (May 5, 2012)

That was SOOOO 2 months ago man.


----------



## lee (May 5, 2012)

:shock: 

Thanks for the links choco.

:D 

Well... I guess his intentions were good and hope they still lead to positive change through Invisible Children?

I´m not just trying to make me not look silly btw, but SO WHAT if he´s got severe psycic illness? (Obviously.)

There´s a fine line between genius and insanity sometimes.

/Johnny


----------



## choc0thrax (May 5, 2012)

lee @ Sun May 06 said:


> :shock:
> 
> Thanks for the links choco.
> 
> ...



I think it's probably better to donate to an actual charity... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjAn88NH ... page#t=76s


The one worthwhile thing that Kony 2012 and Jason Russell gave us was the inspiration for this wonderful song:

http://vimeo.com/40233668


----------



## lee (May 5, 2012)

Haha, yup.

So.. I hope you dont have some embarrasing news about Sam Childers, choco? Seen the movie Machine Gun Preacher btw?

/Johnny


----------



## choc0thrax (May 5, 2012)

lee @ Sun May 06 said:


> Haha, yup.
> 
> So.. I hope you dont have some embarrasing news about Sam Childers, choco? Seen the movie Machine Gun Preacher btw?
> 
> /Johnny



Nope, don't know anything about the dude.

Haven't seen that film since it's totally nowhere near the kind of thing I watch. I'm very... picky. 8) ...It also stars the very annoying Michelle Monaghan who I've always felt looks like she was born with down syndrome but then somehow overcame it.


----------



## Resoded (May 6, 2012)

choc0thrax @ 6th May 2012 said:


> lee @ Sun May 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, yup.
> ...



Haha! :lol:


----------



## Resoded (May 6, 2012)

The title of this topic is somewhat accurate though considering Russel's adventure on the street.


----------



## Ed (May 6, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Sat May 05 said:


> I think it's probably better to donate to an actual charity... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjAn88NH ... page#t=76s



WOW. Just when I thought it couldn't get worse. They all but say they are lying to people, unless this is a massively distorted quote-mine.


----------



## Niah (May 6, 2012)

Lee,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DO73Ese25Y

There is no good intentions about this bro...


----------



## lee (May 7, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Sun May 06 said:


> lee @ Sun May 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, yup.
> ...



You should be picky! Well, it´s the kind of movie I like to watch.

I hope your comment about downs syndrom wasnt too serious. Nobody (with or without handicap) should have to listen to disparaging comments or "humor" like yours.

/Johnny


----------

